# John William's birthday



## pcnog11

Today is John's birthday. Which piece(s) would be his best works?

Too many to choose from. The first 3 comes to mind is Schindler's List, Saving Private Ryan and Star Wars. I listened to Jurassic Park on the radio this morning - another good piece, worth listening again and again....


----------



## Bellinilover

_Schindler's List_ is my favorite, and one of my favorite movie scores. Certainly the theme is one of the most famous in movie history.

Also, _E.T._ -- or the "flying music," at least.

I will have to tell my friend that she has the same birthday as John Williams; she'll be pleased! I'll also have to play the whole _Schindler's List_ soundtrack today (my favorite track -- "I could have done more").


----------



## Gordontrek

I used to think _Star Wars_ was overrated mass-pleasing music until I had the privilege of performing it with a full orchestra. I realized that it is truly is a masterpiece, a work of art that will endure for as long as orchestral music is played. I believe it is THE film score of film scores. (take it from someone who doesn't care all that much for the films themselves.) 
In addition to the scores mentioned so far I believe Williams's greatest works are:
Close Encounters of the Third Kind (the finale to this score nearly brought me to tears)
Jaws 
Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## Pugg

Only the Schindler's List springs to mind, the rest, okay.


----------



## Bettina

Happy birthday to John Williams! I love his Harry Potter music (although some people on this site have suggested that it was copied from Faure).


----------



## Bellinilover

Gordontrek said:


> I used to think _Star Wars_ was overrated mass-pleasing music until I had the privilege of performing it with a full orchestra. I realized that it is truly is a masterpiece, a work of art that will endure for as long as orchestral music is played. I believe it is THE film score of film scores. (take it from someone who doesn't care all that much for the films themselves.)
> In addition to the scores mentioned so far I believe Williams's greatest works are:
> Close Encounters of the Third Kind (the finale to this score nearly brought me to tears)
> Jaws
> Raiders of the Lost Ark


This reminds me of my parents. They saw _Star Wars_ in the theater when it first came out; they tell me they thought it was "the dumbest thing they'd ever seen in their lives" (and they were only in their twenties at the time, which gives you an idea of how "classical" their tastes were, even then!). I've never gotten into the films either but am perfectly willing to believe the scores are superb.


----------

